# 15 juni 2013 Willingen



## fred_mtb-sport (11. November 2012)

Ist es schon bekannt wann die anmeldung geöffnet wird für diese marathon? Werd das beim plan B sein?


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (11. November 2012)

http://www.online-erfassung.de/veranstaltungen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (12. November 2012)

Dann kommt man bei http://www.planb-registration.com/index.php?sec=home und noch kein Willingen.


----------



## DaKe (12. November 2012)

Hallo

Die Orga macht doch jetzt ein Unternehmen aus Hamburg oder nicht ? 
Wir warten auch schon auf den Anmeldestart ! 


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## TIGERBEAT (12. November 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Orga macht doch jetzt ein Unternehmen aus Hamburg oder nicht ?
> Wir warten auch schon auf den Anmeldestart !
> ...




Ja, die Organisation wird nicht mehr von Plan B durchgeführt.


----------



## Akumlehn (13. November 2012)

Info vom neuen Veranstalter:



> Wir aktualisieren momentan die Homepage auf  2013. Die Anmeldung ist ab dem 13.12.2012 möglich. Alle Informationen finden Sie dann im Vorfeld unter www.bike-festival.de



Cheers,
A.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (13. November 2012)

Danke !!!
13-12 gleich anmelden und startblock A


----------



## DaKe (13. November 2012)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Danke !!!
> 13-12 gleich anmelden und startblock A




So hier haste es 


http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival...Pid]=3&cHash=af74a030e3b9f6c3d4635bee037bc07f


Gruß

DaKe

Sorry war ja schon bekannt ! Hatte ich überlesen


----------



## Domme02 (14. November 2012)

Lizenzer starten eh vorne oder?


----------



## DaKe (14. November 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Lizenzer starten eh vorne oder?



Ich hoffe das die LANGSTRECKER vorn stehen.


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (14. November 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die LANGSTRECKER vorn stehen.
> Gruß
> DaKe


+1, aber gleich anmelden hat mir immer das erste block gegeben. Weiter gibt es 123 km zeit um nach vorne zu fahren. Langstrecke gewinnt man nicht in die erste km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (14. November 2012)

Aber ich muss für langstrecke lm block a stehen ,damit ich noch im zeitlimit für die 3 runde liege


----------



## Rumas (15. November 2012)

Startblöcke wurden bei Plan B immer nach Anmeldung vergeben, wer sich spät anmeldete startete auch von hinten, egal ob Lizenzler, Langstreckenfahrer ...
Ich glaube nicht das sich da was ändert...


----------



## epic03 (15. November 2012)

Ich ( und auch eigentlich alle meine Freunde) wurden die letzten Jahre nach ihren Vorjahresergebnissen aufgestellt. Hatte mich selber dieses Jahr recht spät gemeldet und stand trotzdem vorne....


----------



## Akumlehn (14. Dezember 2012)

Mit einem Tag Verzögerung geht's dann doch los:
Anmeldung ist offen.

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

dieses jahr darf man keinen wunschstartblock angeben, sondern muss zwischen

- ich fahre im ersten drittel
- ich fahre im mittelfeld
- ich fahre aus spaß und will durchkommen 

wählen.


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)

Man fährt aus Spass???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (15. Dezember 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Man fährt aus Spass???


Ich wie immer, trotzdem dieses foto nach 6:45u im 2012.





Bin schon angemeldet und werde nach 2 mal P4 versuchen..........


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Dezember 2012)

hehe...auch dabei


----------



## DaKe (15. Dezember 2012)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Ich wie immer, trotzdem dieses foto nach 6:45u im 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo

kann ich fast mit halten 
allerdings 8:35 h



Nur eben zum Spaß

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (16. Dezember 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> kann ich fast mit halten
> allerdings 8:35 h
> ...


Aber ein von die 88 finisher, die rest  (mehr als 1.500) hat im 2012 im Willingen gar kein marathon gefahren................


----------



## mz33 (2. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Anmeldung zum Enduro? Ist ja leider erst Mitte ab mitte April.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Januar 2013)

was für erfahrungen?


----------



## mz33 (2. Januar 2013)

wie der Ablauf ist und ob die Startplätze schnell vergeben sind


----------



## Cyclingtobi (2. Januar 2013)

2011 war das ganz lässig am renntag anmelden und fertig, für das Endurorennen


----------



## Rainer_L. (4. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es dort mit Übernachtungsmõglichkeiten aus, kann man zelten?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2013)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

> Die Siegerehrung findet für alle Distanzen um ca. 21.00 Uhr an der Festivalbühne auf dem Messegelände statt.



das wird für einige ein langer tag.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> das wird für einige ein langer tag.


Dann ist P4 bei der M3 beim langstrecke (wie in 2011 und 2012) das was ich wieder versuche zu erreichen.


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2013)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Anmeldung zum Enduro? Ist ja leider erst Mitte ab mitte April.



Läuft dann ja über die Sram/Spezi Enduro Serie, da muss man sich einmal registrieren und kann sich dann für die Rennen nochmal extra anmelden. Zahlung läuft via Paypal, hat wohl letztes Jahr ganz gut geklappt


----------



## blumi (5. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand aus Freiburg und Umgebung vor nach Willingen zu gehen. 
Suche noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten etc. 
Hab keinen Bock da alleine hinzugehen. 
Einfach mal melden.


----------



## JDEM (5. Mai 2013)

Gehen wäre da ja auch wenig weit...


----------



## blumi (5. Mai 2013)

Wir Freiburger sind zäh. ;-)
Lauf Forest, lauf...

Also gut, fahren statt gehen.


----------



## JDEM (5. Mai 2013)

war einfach ne zu gute Vorlage


----------



## blumi (7. Mai 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> war einfach ne zu gute Vorlage



Den ersten hab ich schon mal der mir ein Bier zahlt vor Ort... ;-)


----------



## curago (31. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Startnummern stehen? Über die Teilnehmersuche finde ich nur den Namen.Auch wäre der Startblock interessant da ja zu 2 verschiedenen Zeiten gestartet wird.Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2013)

das wüsste ich auch gerne.

im letzten jahr konnte man sie im anmeldecenter sehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## sknaut24 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich hätte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Karlsruhe zum Bike Festival nach Willingen anzubieten - Samstag früh los und Sonntag zurück. 1 Platz inklusive Bike im Kofferraum frei.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden..


----------



## ]:-> (6. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal es kennt sich doch bestimmt jemand vor Ort aus.
Hier gibts eine allgemeine Info zum Zelten/WoMo.
http://www.biken-willingen.de/filea...Infos_fuer_Camper_beim_bike-Festival_2013.pdf

Kann man auf der Zeltwiese dann neben seinem Auto zelten oder muss man da noch irgendwie eine größere Wanderung einplanen? Wobei es mir vor allem um das Sichern und Bewachen der Bikes geht.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (10. Juni 2013)

*Hat hier schon mal jemand eine Antwort auf eine Anfrage per E-Mail von Ley Events bekommen?*


----------



## sknaut24 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte eine Anfrage zur Bergbahn Nutzung.. keine Reaktion!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die jetzt seit Dezember drei mal angeschrieben. Keine Reaktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2013)

gehts um den startblock?


----------



## deeptrain (10. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gehts um den startblock?



wo kann man erfahren in welchen startblock man steht???


----------



## Tommy320is (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zur Wertung

kann man sich für die Langstrecke anmelden und dann nach 95km (wenn die Beine evtl schlapp machen) ins Ziel fahren und dann in die 95km Wertung kommen?

Ich werde das erste mal dabei sein und deshalb bin ich noch unsicher obs für die Langstrecke reicht.
MfG


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juni 2013)

@Tommy320is: du kannst dich unterwegs entscheiden, es gibt keine gestaffelte Anmeldung.

Ich würde schon auch gerne mal eine Startliste nach Bekannten durchfahnden. Gerade bei den Festivals ist es ja nicht selten, dass "längst vergessene" anreisen und man davon garnichts weiß.

Für Riva kam ja 3 (?) Tage vor dem Festival auch noch die Mail mit dem Haftungsausschluss. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt die diesmal dann Freitag früh


----------



## TIGERBEAT (10. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gehts um den startblock?



Ja. Ich wollte wissen ob die Vorjahresplatzierung auch berücksichtigt wird.




> wo kann man erfahren in welchen startblock man steht???



Nein kann man nicht.


----------



## Tommy320is (10. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info.

Das ist ja ne coole Sache - dann bin ich mal gespannt wie weit ich komme 




			
				]:->;10675246 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy320is: du kannst dich unterwegs entscheiden, es gibt keine gestaffelte Anmeldung.
> 
> Ich würde schon auch gerne mal eine Startliste nach Bekannten durchfahnden. Gerade bei den Festivals ist es ja nicht selten, dass "längst vergessene" anreisen und man davon garnichts weiß.
> 
> Für Riva kam ja 3 (?) Tage vor dem Festival auch noch die Mail mit dem Haftungsausschluss. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt die diesmal dann Freitag früh


----------



## iglg (11. Juni 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Ich habe die jetzt seit Dezember drei mal angeschrieben. Keine Reaktion.



Tja,das hätte es bei Tamara von PlanB nicht gegeben;-)


----------



## iglg (11. Juni 2013)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage zur Wertung
> 
> ...



Bisher war es immer so, dass man sich erst bei den Streckenteilungen entscheiden musste, ob man ins Ziel oder weiter fährt. Wenn man im Zeitlimit für die nächste Schleife war, konnte man weiter fahren. Allerdings hat man sich vorher auch gar nicht für eine bestimmte Runde gemeldet. Ist das in diesem Jahr anders?


----------



## juk (11. Juni 2013)

iglg schrieb:


> Allerdings hat man sich vorher auch gar nicht für eine bestimmte Runde gemeldet. Ist das in diesem Jahr anders?



Bei mir nicht. Man kann also unterwegs entscheiden.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (11. Juni 2013)

Für mich leider doch kein Willingen (gar kein rennen mehr in 2013) nach meine schwere stürz im Rhens anm 2-6 mit zimlich große folgen http://t.co/zkpKKvhNrU
Gestern abend mich abgemeldet und versucht ob man vielleicht das anmeldegebühr zuruck schicken will, vielleicht glück und von die 40 euro zusammen mit frau eine pizza nützen in nähe statt in Willingen.

Wer am samstag fährt: Viel spas und in 2014 bin ich wieder dabei !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (11. Juni 2013)

Fährt evtl. jemand von Hamburg aus nach Willingen am Samstag und hätte einen Platz frei?

Gruß Christian


----------



## peacher (11. Juni 2013)

]:->;10675246 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy320is: du kannst dich unterwegs entscheiden, es gibt keine gestaffelte Anmeldung.
> 
> Ich würde schon auch gerne mal eine Startliste nach Bekannten durchfahnden. Gerade bei den Festivals ist es ja nicht selten, dass "längst vergessene" anreisen und man davon garnichts weiß.
> 
> Für Riva kam ja 3 (?) Tage vor dem Festival auch noch die Mail mit dem Haftungsausschluss. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt die diesmal dann Freitag früh



Das mit der Geheimniskrämerei mit der Startliste versteht kein Mensch. Die Teilnehmersuche ist doch der absolute Schrott. Welches Superhirn sich das bei Ley-Events wohl ausgedacht hat. Wahrscheinlich das gleiche, das nicht weiss wie man auf Emails antwortet.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2013)

haftungsausschlußss und startblockzuteilung ist heute bei mir eingegangen.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (11. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> haftungsausschlußss und startblockzuteilung ist heute bei mir eingegangen.



Bei mir auch. Startblock C  Damit wäre meine Frage ob man die Angabe bei der Anmeldung oder die Vorjahresplatzierung berücksichtigt auch beantwortet: NEIN.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2013)

spät dran gewesen mit der anmeldung?


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juni 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Das mit der Geheimniskrämerei mit der Startliste versteht kein Mensch. Die Teilnehmersuche ist doch der absolute Schrott. Welches Superhirn sich das bei Ley-Events wohl ausgedacht hat. Wahrscheinlich das gleiche, das nicht weiss wie man auf Emails antwortet.


 
also ich hatte jetzt innerhalb ner Stunde ne Antwort. Zwar nicht meine direkte Frage beantwortet, aber ne Antwort 
Habs jetzt nochmal versucht..also zu fragen wie ein Wartelistenmensch an den meinen verfügbaren Startplatz kommt.

"...Startplatz wegen behördlichen Auflagen personalisiert.."  
Auch wenns traurig ist hat mir dieser Satz doch vor Ungläubigkeit darüber ein Grinsen entlockt.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (11. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> spät dran gewesen mit der anmeldung?



Ich denke Dezember 2012 sollte gereicht haben.




VeloWoman schrieb:


> ...also ich hatte jetzt innerhalb ner Stunde ne Antwort...




Da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Ich habe von sehr vielen Teilnehmern gehört das sie keine Antwort bekommen haben.


----------



## biker1569 (11. Juni 2013)

Heute kam die Mail  Ley Events
Am 16.12.2012 um 08:27 Uhr angemeldet 

 und " nur "  Block B 

 ...und meine Tochter meldet sich später an und startet in Block A


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Juni 2013)

Anfang April angemeldet und Startblock B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrmann (11. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch in Willingen immer das selbe, alle regen sich, alle fahren hin.
Es gibt so viele schöne kleinere Veranstaltungen....


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich fahre hin und werde mir einen oder auch zwei gemütliche Tage auf der Expo usw. machen.
Auf den Marathon habe ich keine Lust mehr! Da gibt es wirklich lohnendere Veranstaltungen, die ich gerne mit meinem Startgeld unterstütze.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2013)

sicherlich gibt es schöne veranstaltungen, aber willingen ist eines der wenigen rennen bei dem man sich mal so richtig schön abscheßen kann.
so eine distanz mit den höhenmetern bieten halt nicht viele an. außer man fährt weiter richtung süden.


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2013)

Startblock B und Nr. 502

Na toll da kann ich gleich zuhause bleiben.

Gemeldet habe ich mich auch schon im März


----------



## juk (11. Juni 2013)

Hab mich am 13.12. angemeldet und übermutig¹ angegeben, dass ich mich im vorderen Drittel sehe und stehe nun in Startblock A. 


¹Konnte ja niemand ahnen, wie lang der Winter wird.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2013)

@ Peter

bei dir ist das echt nen witz!

schick denen mal deine ergebnisse von diesem jahr.
den tausch mit A und 219 würde ich sofort machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2013)

Die ist schon unterwegs 
Rufe da morgen auch noch einmal an. Da musst doch was zu machen sein!

juk & Co. Danke


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand, ob man sich vor ort noch nachmelden kann? für den fall, das meine lust auf rennen plötzlich wieder erwacht nach dem tegernsee-unwetter- desaster und der folgenden absage der 4peaks bei mir ...


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. Juni 2013)

Wird das dasnn innerhalb der Startblöcke nach Nummer sortiert oder nach dem Motto wer zuerst da ist... ?

Wann sollte man sich um Startblock begeben? Reicht so 07:00 - 07:10 Uhr?


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Wird das dasnn innerhalb der StartblÃ¶cke nach Nummer sortiert oder nach dem Motto wer zuerst da ist... ?
> 
> Wann sollte man sich um Startblock begeben? Reicht so 07:00 - 07:10 Uhr?



NÃ¶, wer frÃ¼h kommt (oder drÃ¤ngelt), steht vorn. manchmal ist es etwas schwer, den zugang zu den startblÃ¶cken zu finden, weil die ordner ahnungslos sindð.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (12. Juni 2013)

Am 12-12 angemeldet und nummer 537 (startblock B), aber dieses jahr doch kein rennen mehr möglich.
Jemand meine startbeweis über nehmen, ist billiger dan nachmeldung und B ist so slecht noch nicht wenn man z.b. 125 km fährt, zeit genug...............


----------



## VeloWoman (12. Juni 2013)

Aaaalso...ich habe gerade meine zweite sofortige Antwort bekommen:

1. mein bezahlter Startplatz verfällt und ist NICHT übertragbar

2. Es gibt keine Warteliste. Melden geht sogar vor Ort noch.


Nun ja....wie mans nimmt. Ich denk mir jetzt mal meinen Teil.


----------



## roundround (12. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand am Freitag gegen Mittag aus der Region Braunschweig/ Hannover nach Willingen und hat noch einen Platz für mich und mein Rad im Auto frei?

Grüße!


----------



## Chainzuck (12. Juni 2013)

Hab mich Im Februar angemeldet und bin in Startblock B gelandet. Viel besser als letztes Jahr aus D zu starten, da konnte man den ertsen Anstieg zum Eimberg eig fast nur schieben, weil vor einem alles mit Leuten voll war die abstiegen. Aber das beste: Die Strecke wird dieses Jahr richtig trocken und schnell werden!!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2013)

das mit dem schieben wird dieses jahr nicht viel anders werden.


----------



## The Great (12. Juni 2013)

Kleine Suchanfrage an alle, die zum Bikefestival kommen:

Hat jemand ein verschlissenes großes XTR 970er Kettenblatt über?







Also vom Zustand der Zähne für den Müll. Ich brauche es für eine Bastelei und würde es für ein paar  abnehmen. PN falls Interesse besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (12. Juni 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Startblock B und Nr. 502
> 
> Na toll da kann ich gleich zuhause bleiben.
> 
> Gemeldet habe ich mich auch schon im März



Ley- events 
Das wir Samstag ein Spaß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2013)

sauber! ich hoffe das ganze team ist dabei.

ich nehme mal an, dass es jetzt von ganz vorne los geht. 

wann bist du da?
fahre freitag mittag mit mirko usw. hin.


----------



## Peter88 (12. Juni 2013)

Samstag ganz früh 

Ne ist nur Block A. Aber das ist ok bin ja immer pünktlich am Startgitter


----------



## bombe171 (12. Juni 2013)

Starten Block A und B nicht beide um 7:30?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2013)

ja, tun sie.

wenn man allerdings richtig schnell ist, dann macht das schon was aus gleich in einer vernünftigen gruppe zu sein, oder sich erst durch alle hindurch, und dann alleine weiter zu kämpfen.


----------



## ]:-> (13. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wird ja eh schon so viel über den Mara gesprochen, wie sieht die Strecke denn aus. Es soll viele Trails geben, wie sind die beschaffen? 

Hat es von euch jemand geschafft das Höhenprofil runterzuladen oder zumindest so zu vergrößern dass man was erkennt? Mich würden die Verpflegungen interessieren (Anzahl, Entfernung usw).


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2013)

http://willingen.bike-festival.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/teilnehmerinfo_deu.pdf

trails sind hoffentlich viele mit dabei. fahrbar ist alles. man sollte nur manchmal die geschwindigkeit etwas drosseln.


----------



## epic03 (13. Juni 2013)

Strecken sind doch die gleichen wie die Jahre zuvor, oder net?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (13. Juni 2013)

Willingen is doch fast nur Forstautobahngeballer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (13. Juni 2013)

und im letzten jahr war bei der ersten schleife nur eine Futterstation dbaei


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2013)

was meinst du mit erster schleife?


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich die kurze Runde


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2013)

da ist dieses jahr auch nur eine verpflegung drin.


----------



## juk (14. Juni 2013)

War das je anders?


----------



## iglg (14. Juni 2013)

juk schrieb:


> War das je anders?



nee, nie. immer eine station am diemelsee.

reicht doch, in willingen ist es doch immer kÃ¼hl und feuchtð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrahottabasco (16. Juni 2013)

als willingen-novize aus dem westfälischen flachland empfand ich die strecke stellenweise durchaus anspruchsvoll... die erste abfahrt im wald war als "enduro stage 1" ausgeschildert...und entsprechend ging es auch auf feuchtem waldboden bergab, den vorher schon hunderte stollenpneus umgeackert haben.. jetzt weiss ich auch, wie bremsen riechen 
die restliche strecke war (bergab) echte highspeed schotterpisten, da konnte man viele plätze gutmachen  aber auch die bergauf-wurzelstrecke gegen ende der kleinen runde ..naja, ich habe schneller geschoben und mal den rücken gestreckt als viele die sich da fahrend hoch gequält haben. mir hat es gelangt, die körner waren am ende verbraucht und von daher war die strecke durchaus der zielgruppe angepasst (meiner meinung nach). 

was aber, unabhängig von der strecke, richtig "wehtut" ist, dass der sieger auf der kurzen strecke mir mal eben EINE VOLLE STUNDE auf den 53km abgenommen hat... das sind wirklich welten, im vergleich zu den strassenrennen die ich immer mal wieder fahre


----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2013)

Wo geht die Reise noch hin?
Die Nudeln nach dem MA waren ja Extraklasse, ebenso die Sponsorentüte


----------



## juk (16. Juni 2013)

Pap schrieb:


> ebenso die Sponsorentüte



Nichts gegen die Sponsorentüte! Das Mädel hat mir voller Stolz die Trinkflasche präsentiert, die es dieses Jahr gibt. Weltklasse. Und das T-Shirt wird als Edel-Putzlappen sehr gute Dienste leisten.  Jedes Jahr 3 Nummern zu groß... Und die "kleinen" Größen sind natürlich sofort vergriffen. Bestellen die beim Sumoringen-Ausstatter??


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2013)

bei der anmeldung müsste es schon ein pflichtfeld zur angabe der t-shirt größe geben.
damit könnte man diesem punkt problemlos aus dem weg gehen.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (16. Juni 2013)

Für mich war Willingen dieses Jahr die Hölle. In der ersten Startreihe von Block C hat uns in der Skoda nicht nur bergauf sondern auch bergab ausgebremst.

Dann gings aber endlich mit Vollgas los. Im ersten Trail natürlich gleich die Flasche verloren. Nach 30 Minuten waren die ersten aus Startblock B eingeholt. Ab da ging der links, rechts Kampf los.
Bis km 40 lief das eigentlich alles perfekt. Dann zischt es hinten und ich hab 10 Minuten gebraucht bis der Reifen wieder dicht war.

Dann aufgesprungen und 50m weiter zischt es vorne.  Den 3cm Riß im Profil konnte die Milch nicht abdichten also versucht den Schlauch einzubauen. Leider hab ich das Tubelessventil nicht losbekommen weil die Milch das Gewinde verklebt hat. Also den Schlauch aufgepumpt und mit Ventil in den Reifen gedrückt. So konnte ich mich dann wenigstens noch teilweise fahrend ins Ziel schleppen.

Die Strecke fand ich zwar gut aber so viele Plattfüße wie bei diesem Rennen habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen.

Mit den Startnummern und Startblöcken wurde wohl Lotto gespielt. Anders kann ich mir den quatsch nicht erklären.

P.S. T-Shirt natürlich auch zu groß.


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. Juni 2013)

Das T-Shirt fällt echt riesig aus. Musste auch S nehmen und das passt perfekt 

Fand die Langstrecke hat echt Spaß gemacht. 6:20 Std hab ich gebraucht (Startblock B, 2te Reihe). Nächstes mal hoffentlich Startblock A, damit man am ersten Anstieg dem Stau entgeht. 

Die Zielverpflegung fand ich etwas mau, aber hat trotzdem gereicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2013)

es ist eigentlich egal, welcher startblock dir zugewiesen wird.

geh einfach bei der anmeldung zur info und sag, dass du aus A starten möchtest. dann bekommt man einen startberechtigungszettel und ab gehts.


ich möchte mal wissen wo die 26 % trailanteil auf der mittleren runde versteckt waren.


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich egal, welcher startblock dir zugewiesen wird.
> 
> geh einfach bei der anmeldung zur info und sag, dass du aus A starten möchtest. dann bekommt man einen startberechtigungszettel und ab gehts.
> 
> ich möchte mal wissen wo die 26 % trailanteil auf der mittleren runde versteckt waren.



Gut zu wissen, danke 

Das mit den Trails hab ich mich auch gefragt. Wer weiß was da alles als Trail gezählt wird :-D


----------



## ]:-> (16. Juni 2013)

Also die einzige Info die ich hier wirklich vermisst habe ist die, dass ich mitten an den Ballermann fahre....heijajei, was geht denn in diesem Willingen ab. Feiern da denn ganz Deutschland und Holland ihren Jungesellen-Abschied?

Mara lang war ganz nett, die lange Strecke echt lang, dass mir die endlosen Flachpassagen ned liegen, dafür kann der Mara nix. Also alles ganz ok. Mit knapp über 6h nach einer schlaflosen Nacht bin ich als Durchgangsrennen auch zufrieden. So oft werde ich da aber nicht hinkommen, fahre dann doch lieber in den Süden und zu den langen Bergen.  @Peter88: sau stark, großen Respekt!


----------



## ombre998 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche die Fotographen, die Bilder vom Endurorennen gemacht haben..

Bitte melden!

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2013)

bin mal gespannt,,ich habe heute  beim endurorace alle 6 stages im zeitlimit gefahren und tauche auf keiner ergebnisliste auf...


----------



## Peter88 (16. Juni 2013)

Danke!
Bin nicht ganz zufrieden.. Die Konkurrenz in Willingen hat mich aber wieder wachgerüttelt, habe mein ziel in den letzten Wochen bei den lokalen rennen vielleicht zu sehr aus den Augen verloren.

Wenn es Interessiert der findet meinen Rennbericht auf Facebook und evtl. bald auf der Team Homepage.

Gruß
Peter Hermann


----------



## ]:-> (16. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal so aus Interesse, was hat eigentlich euer Höhenmesser über die lange gesagt. Mein Edge 800 meinte 3795, der Edge 500 von jemandem im Ziel zeigte 3810.
Edit: gps-track analyse sagt 3792 und nach dem Glätten 3763


----------



## Tommy320is (16. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich hab mich für die mittlere entschieden.
Bin mit 5:07 ganz zufrieden.
Die Trails hab ich ebenfalls vermisst - kein Vergleich zu richtigen MTB Rennen ;-)
Alles unter 3,0 m Meter fällt wohl unter Trail im Sauerland

Gruß


----------



## steberkno (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Hat jemand die GPS-Daten von der kleinen Runde?
Gruß


----------



## Lateralus (17. Juni 2013)

Bitte auch an mich!


----------



## juk (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal die Suchfunktion bei gpsies getestet: Funktioniert.


----------



## mz33 (17. Juni 2013)

die Fotografen vom Endurotraining awesend?


----------



## Jole1982 (17. Juni 2013)

Suche die Enduro Etappen als gpx. Datei.. kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (17. Juni 2013)

Die Bilder auf Sportograf sind raus
und wie immer klasse


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juni 2013)

Freut mich das ihr euren Spass hattet, für mich hat der reiz am Willingen Marathon mit einführung der "neuen Strecken" ziemlich abgenommen. Die 10 Km lange Schotterauffahrt ende der mittleren Runde hat mich immer angekotzt sowie die Auffahrt zum Ettelsberg anfang der Mittleren. Wenn die Herausforderung darin bestehen soll 20 000 Höhenmeter auf Schotterautobahnen hochzueiern sollen sich die Willinger ihren Marathon in den Arsch stecken. Das man für die lange Runde die selbe Auffahrt auf dem Ettelsberg aufgrund von Einfalslosigkeit hinnehmen muss ist echt arm. Insgesammt sind die neuen Strecken meiner Meinung nach so gestaltet das man sich ohne jeglichen Fahrspass bergauf kaputtritt wie bei einem 120 Km Beachrace. Das kann ich mir wirklich schenken, besonders als vor 3 Jahren eine gravierende Änderung der mittleren Runde angekündigt war. Mehr Trailanteil und eine entschärfung des 10 Km anstieges. Dann fährste da rum und es ist 1:1 die Strecke aus dem Vorjahr. Für mich eine arglistige Täuschung seitens des Veranstalters, um mehr Biker anzulocken und Umsatz rauszuziehen. Einmal ein Konzept für Willingen entworfen das jetzt solange schmarzhaft gefahren wird solange geld rauszuziehen ist wie bei tv Total. Mit nem tollen Festival hat hat das Bike Zeltlager nix mehr gemein, und die ganzen Rose Stammkunden versuchen den grössten Schnapp zu machen. Aufjedenfall bin ich dann mal den Erbeskopfmarathon in Thalfang gefahren, und habe alles gefunden was ich in Willingen vermisst habe und mich gefragt wie dumm ich sein konnte etliche jahre meines Lebens mit so einen Käse zu vergeuden... In dem Sinne ride on..


----------



## DaKe (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo

wissen einige hier eigendlich wie schwierig das ist,Strecken genehmigt zu bekommen ?? Wieviel bettelein und Anträge dahinter stehen ? Wieviel Absagen es von Waldbesitzern,Wegrechtlern gibt ? Das die Strecke durch 2 Bundesländer geht ? Jedes B Land seine eigenen Vorschriften hat .....
Das ist nicht eben mal so gemacht.... ? Man kann nicht mehr so fahren wie man will ? Oder gern möchte !
Daran sollte man bitte auch mal denken ? Oder ?

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## Jole1982 (19. Juni 2013)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wissen einige hier eigendlich wie schwierig das ist,Strecken genehmigt zu bekommen ?? Wieviel bettelein und Anträge dahinter stehen ? Wieviel Absagen es von Waldbesitzern,Wegrechtlern gibt ? Das die Strecke durch 2 Bundesländer geht ? Jedes B Land seine eigenen Vorschriften hat .....
> Das ist nicht eben mal so gemacht.... ? Man kann nicht mehr so fahren wie man will ? Oder gern möchte !
> ...



GEFÄLLT MIR!!!!

Endlich Spricht es mal einer aus!


----------



## DaKe (19. Juni 2013)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> GEFÄLLT MIR!!!!
> 
> Endlich Spricht es mal einer aus!




Danke für die Unterstützung !

Es ist wirklich nicht mehr so einfach ! Ich weiß zum beispiel das der Verantwortliche Revierförster von NRW Fotos vom Start und im Bereich des Stadtwaldes(NRW Seite) machen muste (wärend des Rennens).
Bald dürfen wir uns freuen wenn wir überhaupt noch Waldautobahnen haben.
Das aber nur zum Nachdenken ......Nicht immer gleich los meckern .....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Ja wie gesagt viel Spass euch noch. ;-) Sachmal was kümmert mich da der Förster?. Ich will da ein Mtb  Marathon Rennen fahren und nicht in die Komunalpolitik einzusteigen. Da mich die Strecke genauso reizt wie die Rundstrecke in Duisburg oder der Deich von Den Haag lass ich es einfach bleiben.  Wenn in Willingen der anspruch an ein MTB Marathon Rennen derjenige ist anspruchlose Schotterstrassen die sich von der Einfalslosigkeit gegenseitig überbieten hochzueiern soll es wohl so sein. Ich stehe mehr auf abwechslungsreiche Streckenführungen mit entsprechenden MTB Nivau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (19. Juni 2013)

Erst einmal vielen Dank an die Willinger Organisatoren.Bin nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren.Also mir hats sehr gut gefallen.Wir sollten nicht vergessen das wir mit Ausnahme einiger Spezialisten Breitensportler sind und jeder die Möglichkeit haben sollte an so einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen.Auch Quereinsteiger oder Ältere brauchen eine Chance.Wer es technischer möchte kann sich ja mal in Belgien versuchen.Bin froh über jeden Marathon der noch angeboten wird.Also Danke und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## DaKe (19. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt viel Spass euch noch. ;-) Sachmal was kümmert mich da der Förster?. Ich will da ein Mtb  Marathon Rennen fahren und nicht in die Komunalpolitik einzusteigen. Da mich die Strecke genauso reizt wie die Rundstrecke in Duisburg oder der Deich von Den Haag lass ich es einfach bleiben.  Wenn in Willingen der anspruch an ein MTB Marathon Rennen derjenige ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sollte auch nur mal ein Denkanstoß sein ! Aber die Aussage was kümmert mich der Förster finde ich daneben !

Dake


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

curago schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank an die Willinger Organisatoren.Bin nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren.Also mir hats sehr gut gefallen.Wir sollten nicht vergessen das wir mit Ausnahme einiger Spezialisten Breitensportler sind und jeder die Möglichkeit haben sollte an so einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen.Auch Quereinsteiger oder Ältere brauchen eine Chance.Wer es technischer möchte kann sich ja mal in Belgien versuchen.Bin froh über jeden Marathon der noch angeboten wird.Also Danke und bis nächstes Jahr.



Über solche Kunden wie dich freut sich der Delius Klasing Verlag natürlich. Wenn dir das gut gefallen hat kann ich dir auch die Tour de Ruhr empfehlen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

DaKe schrieb:


> Es sollte auch nur mal ein Denkanstoß sein ! Aber die Aussage was kümmert mich der Förster finde ich daneben !
> 
> Dake



Finde ich auch daneben das der Förster Tiere abknallt..und Jetzt?


----------



## DaKe (19. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber der Jäger !!! Du hast es nicht verstanden. Aber Schluss jetzt.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Bevor du gross den Mund aufmachst würde ich mich mal "Fortbilden" Anscheinend hast du da was nicht verstanden. Versuchsmal mit dem Bundeswaldgesetz NRW.. oder setz dich mit deiner Sportart mal Professionell auseinander...


----------



## 3-eleven (19. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Bevor du gross den Mund aufmachst würde ich mich mal "Fortbilden" Anscheinend hast du da was nicht verstanden. Versuchsmal mit dem Bundeswaldgesetz NRW.. oder setz dich mit deiner Sportart mal Professionell auseinander...


 
Man, Du bist ja ein ganz toller. Und Deine Wortwahl, echt respektlos. Wenn's Dir zu harmlos war in Willingen - dann fahr da nicht mehr und mach Downhill. Und nerv uns hier nicht mehr länger mit deinen wirklich unnötigen Kommentaren.

Olli


----------



## DaKe (19. Juni 2013)

Du hast recht. 
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Bist du jetzt hier Moderator oder mit welchen Recht maßt du dir an zu entscheiden welche Beiträge unnötig sind? Das finde ich noch viel Respektloser... Sei mal lieber froh das jemand den Thread von Seite 20 nach vorn geholt hat. ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

DaKe schrieb:


> Du hast recht.
> Schönen Tag noch.



Klar statt paar Argumennten wird einen hier nur die trotzige Resignationserklärung abgelegt. Kennen wir schon.  Komisch das sich ausser euch 2 sonst niemand dafür interessiert, liegt warscheinlich an der Gleichgültigkeit der Thematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (19. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Über solche Kunden wie dich freut sich der Delius Klasing Verlag natürlich. Wenn dir das gut gefallen hat kann ich dir auch die Tour de Ruhr empfehlen.


Empfehlen brauchst Du mir überhaupt nix.Ich bin schon Mtb gefahren da hießen die Dinger noch Bonanzarad.Ab mitte Vierzig wird man aber ruhiger.Da kommst du auch noch hin...


----------



## DaKe (19. Juni 2013)

Er kommt nicht in die Ruhe. Naja gleich ist Schlafenszeit.


----------



## Rumas (19. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Die 10 Km lange Schotterauffahrt ende der mittleren Runde hat mich immer angekotzt sowie die Auffahrt zum Ettelsberg anfang der Mittleren. Wenn die Herausforderung darin bestehen soll 20 000 Höhenmeter auf Schotterautobahnen ...
> ... bergauf kaputtritt wie bei einem 120 Km Beachrace.
> ... eine entschärfung des 10 Km anstieges.
> ... und die ganzen Rose Stammkunden versuchen den grössten Schnapp zu machen.



wenn du die Berge nicht hochkommst solltest du mal über Downhill nachdenken da kann man mit dem Lift die Berge hochfahren und am Rosestand findest du bestimmt auch die passende Ausrüstung, wenn  andere nicht wieder schneller waren...


----------



## Tey (19. Juni 2013)

Ergebnisse aus 2006 in der Signatur implizieren ein, gelinde gesagt, wohl "alternden" oder "abbauenden" Sportler, der nichts mehr auf die Kette bekommt. 

Hat ein wenig was vom motzenden Rentner auf dem Fensterbrett, der alten Zeiten hinterher trauert.


----------



## Tey (19. Juni 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


> wenn du die Berge nicht hochkommst solltest du mal über Downhill nachdenken da kann man mit dem Lift die Berge hochfahren und am Rosestand findest du bestimmt auch die passende Ausrüstung, wenn  andere nicht wieder schneller waren...


----------



## Schwitte (19. Juni 2013)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Suche die Enduro Etappen als gpx. Datei.. kann mir wer helfen?



Dito!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Mann habt ihr es mir gegeben, Stat mal Topic zu argumentieren versucht ihr meinen Teflon Ego zu schmeicheln. Hier für euch damit ihr mal wisst wie ne Mtb Strecke aussieht.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200656267781801&set=pb.1013716696.-2207520000.1371670965.&type=3&theater


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2013)

Wer ein bissl Hirn in seinem Oberstübchen hat, hätte vorher wissen können dass die Strecke in Willingen technisch nicht anspruchsvoll ist. Wird jedes Jahr bemängelt. Nach Willingen fährt man wegen des Festivals und einer konditionell nicht ganz unanspruchsvollen Strecke.

Außerdem, lieber Meckergiga4u.... pardon... Metzkergiga4u, es fand auch ein Enduro-Wettbewerb statt. Den hättest Du wahrscheinlich mit einem Hardtail gewonnen!


----------



## iglg (20. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt viel Spass euch noch. ;-) Sachmal was kümmert mich da der Förster?. Ich will da ein Mtb  Marathon Rennen fahren und nicht in die Komunalpolitik einzusteigen. Da mich die Strecke genauso reizt wie die Rundstrecke in Duisburg oder der Deich von Den Haag lass ich es einfach bleiben.  Wenn in Willingen der anspruch an ein MTB Marathon Rennen derjenige ist anspruchlose Schotterstrassen die sich von der Einfalslosigkeit gegenseitig überbieten hochzueiern soll es wohl so sein. Ich stehe mehr auf abwechslungsreiche Streckenführungen mit entsprechenden MTB Nivau.



es ist ganz einfach. bleib weg und suche/genieße veranstaltungen, die besser  zu dir passen. 

ich bin über 10 jahre in willingen mitgefahren. ich finde es klasse, wie streckenchef schröder sich für das biken, das festival und den marathon einsetzt und wie er und das gesamte team es schaffen, eine so große veranstaltung zu organisieren.

ich war am sonntag nach pause in 2012 als reiner festivalbesucher in willingen. nächstes jahr fahre ich wieder mit: die veranstaltung hat einfach ein tolles flair. und dazu gehören halt auch die ballermannbesucher und die forstautobahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (20. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mann habt ihr es mir gegeben, Stat mal Topic zu argumentieren versucht ihr meinen Teflon Ego zu schmeicheln. Hier fÃ¼r euch damit ihr mal wisst wie ne Mtb Strecke aussieht.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200656267781801&set=pb.1013716696.-2207520000.1371670965.&type=3&theater



boah, unglaublich, ich bekomme meinen Mund gar nicht mehr zu. richtige steine im wegð dagegen ist die erste abfahrt in willingen ja gar nichts. da fÃ¤llt man ja nur auf waldboden, wenn es Ã¼ber den lenker geht. tss, tssð¢

ich verneige mich ....


----------



## ]:-> (20. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn jetzt hier ab?
Ich mag das Profil und den Schotter ja auch nicht, aber wurde irgendwo mit einem 100% S2-Singeltrail-Marahton geworben?
Ich fand nicht dass die Veranstaltung aus dem Rahmen fällt, ein ganz normaler großer Mittelgebirs-Marahton halt und auf den einfachen Trails, die ja da waren, lagen mir auf jeden Fall genug Leute im Weg, als dass man behaupten könnte er sei für jeden zu einfach gewesen.
Dass das kein Weltcup-CrossCountry auf einer gebauten Strecke ist war doch klar, und wie um alles in der Welt soll man sonst in so einem Flachland die Höhenmeter zusammengurken wenn nicht über Forstwege.

Mir hat sich genau das präsentiert, was ich erwartet habe. Was ich z.B: von Bad Wildbad letzte Jahr, der ja immer als soooo technisch bejubelt wird echt nicht behaupten kann.
Aber selbst oder gerade in den Alpen gurkt man doch auch nur auf Forstwegen und hat doch auch nur bei wenigen Rennen dafür wirklich lange und schwere Trails.

p.s. mit richtig speed kann man so manch kleine Wurzel als tolle Absprungkante nehmen und sich so den langen Marathon Tag versüßen anstatt in Selbstmitleid zu verfallen.


----------



## iglg (21. Juni 2013)

]:->;10706192 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht denn jetzt hier ab?
> Ich mag das profil und den schotter ja auch nicht, aber wurde irgendwo mit einem 100% s2-singeltrail-marahton geworben?
> Ich fand nicht dass die veranstaltung aus dem rahmen fÃ¤llt, ein ganz normaler groÃer mittelgebirs-marahton halt und auf den einfachen trails, die ja da waren, lagen mir auf jeden fall genug leute im weg, als dass man behaupten kÃ¶nnte er sei fÃ¼r jeden zu einfach gewesen.
> Dass das kein weltcup-crosscountry auf einer gebauten strecke ist war doch klar, und wie um alles in der welt soll man sonst in so einem flachland die hÃ¶henmeter zusammengurken wenn nicht Ã¼ber forstwege.
> ...




ð


----------



## extrahottabasco (21. Juni 2013)

das bike-mag versucht zurecht und erfolgreich mit diesem event das mtb weiterhin im breitensport zu etablieren. die strecke soll und kann von jedermann bewältigt werden... bergauf tut´s weh und bergab ist manchmal ein bisschen mut gefordert. für den wochenendsportler also optimal. alles richtig gemacht. 

wer sich unterfodert fühlt sollte woanders starten !


----------



## 3-eleven (21. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hier für euch damit ihr mal wisst wie ne Mtb Strecke aussieht.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...716696.-2207520000.1371670965.&type=3&theater


 
Ist das noch S5 oder definiert das Bild schon S6 auf der Singeltrail-Skala?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Außerdem, lieber Meckergiga4u.... pardon... Metzkergiga4u, es fand auch ein Enduro-Wettbewerb statt. Den hättest Du wahrscheinlich mit einem Hardtail gewonnen!



 Ja hab aber kein 29 und da habe ich mich nicht getraut, davon mal ab sind Enduro Rennen bestimmt eine schöne Sache. Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, fahre lieber Langstrecke. 

Zb hat mir die Grosse Runde in Willingen die ich 2007 und 2008 gefahren bin sehr gefallen. Die hatte einen Trailanteil von fast 80%. Ab 2009 wurden die Strecken geändert und es hat mir einfach die Motivation für die grosse Runde gefehlt. 2 mal die Serpetinen am Ettelsberg hoch um dann endlos auf der Mondlandschaft rumzueiern war total sinnfrei. Nur damit man die Km auf dem Tacho hat oder die Hm in den Beinen?  Da ist weder Fahrspass vorhanden noch kontroliertes Risiko, und auch der Downhill in der mittleren Runde treibt einen nicht die Freudentränen in die Augen. Da ich nicht Alban Lakata bin muss es sich schon lohnen fast 4000 Hm Wegzutreten dann das stecken meine Beine auch nicht so locker weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (21. Juni 2013)

extrahottabasco schrieb:


> das bike-mag versucht zurecht und erfolgreich mit diesem event das mtb weiterhin im breitensport zu etablieren. die strecke soll und kann von jedermann bewältigt werden... bergauf tut´s weh und bergab ist manchmal ein bisschen mut gefordert. für den wochenendsportler also optimal. alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> wer sich unterfodert fühlt sollte woanders starten !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Ist das noch S5 oder definiert das Bild schon S6 auf der Singeltrail-Skala?



In der Nacht ist es S8 nach Willinger Standart.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

extrahottabasco schrieb:


> das bike-mag versucht zurecht und erfolgreich mit diesem event das mtb weiterhin im breitensport zu etablieren. die strecke soll und kann von jedermann bewältigt werden... bergauf tut´s weh und bergab ist manchmal ein bisschen mut gefordert. für den wochenendsportler also optimal. alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> wer sich unterfodert fühlt sollte woanders starten !



Natürlich, mit Gewinmaximierung hat das rein garnichts zu tun. Immerhin ist Delius Klasing ja eine wohltätige Organisation. Die Veranstalten eine schöne Radrundfahrt in Willingen und schenken hinterher noch Nudelsuppe und Bekleidung aus. Auserdem verteilen sie noch kostenlos Flugblätter für Abonements. Da kriegt man dann einen tollen Ratgeber für alle Lebenslagen.  Tut mir leid das ich diese noble Gesellschaft mit meiner Kritik behaftet habe.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

Tey schrieb:


> Ergebnisse aus 2006 in der Signatur implizieren ein, gelinde gesagt, wohl "alternden" oder "abbauenden" Sportler, der nichts mehr auf die Kette bekommt.
> 
> Hat ein wenig was vom motzenden Rentner auf dem Fensterbrett, der alten Zeiten hinterher trauert.



Tey, join mal bei Facebook Cyclemania EN und fahr Sonntags mal ne Runde mit. Dann kannst du dir von den alternden und abbauernden Sportler/n mal einen Eindruck verschaffen.


----------



## extrahottabasco (21. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Natürlich, mit Gewinmaximierung hat das rein garnichts zu tun. Immerhin ist Delius Klasing ja eine wohltätige Organisation. Die Veranstalten eine schöne Radrundfahrt in Willingen und schenken hinterher noch Nudelsuppe und Bekleidung aus. Auserdem verteilen sie noch kostenlos Flugblätter für Abonements. Da kriegt man dann einen tollen Ratgeber für alle Lebenslagen.  Tut mir leid das ich diese noble Gesellschaft mit meiner Kritik behaftet habe.



Zeichnet sich ein guter Event dadurch aus, das er Verluste einfährt? 
Natürlich ist das (auch) eine Werbeveranstaltung, ist es deswegen eine minderwertige Veranstaltung? Schau dir die Red Bull-events an. Das sind ebenfalls zu 100% Reklameveranstaltungen, reiner heizdeckenverkauf. Sind sie deshalb weniger attraktiv? Deine Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

extrahottabasco schrieb:


> Zeichnet sich ein guter Event dadurch aus, das er Verluste einfährt?
> Natürlich ist das (auch) eine Werbeveranstaltung, ist es deswegen eine minderwertige Veranstaltung? Schau dir die Red Bull-events an. Das sind ebenfalls zu 100% Reklameveranstaltungen, reiner heizdeckenverkauf. Sind sie deshalb weniger attraktiv? Deine Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Also aus meiner Sicht ist das Ziel der Veranstaltung schon immer gewesen dem Verlag ein wenig Extra Umsatz zu bescheren. Das ganze ist inzwischen zu einen grossen Geschäft geworden. Von einer Förderung des MTB im Breitensport habe ich bisher wenig gesehen.

Eine Werbeveranstaltung eines Marketingkonzerns wie Red Bull ist kostenlos. In Willingen bezahle ich einen Veranstalter Geld für ne Dienstleistung. Wenn diese dann überteuert mit falschen Informationen behaftet ist fühle ich mich halt schon verarscht und abgezockt. Und mal ehrlich, einen Red Bull Event mit dem Festival in Willingen zu vergleichen ist ja als ob man einen HD Porno neben einer Hafennu..... hält. In jeglicher weise.
Das ist halt der Unterschied:
Delius Klasing : Buchverlag
Red Bull : Marketingkonzern
;-)
Du sprichst von einer Herausforderung für Wochenendsportler Delius Klasing vom Aushängeschild Europäischer MTB Marathons. Also bei aller Liebe, da kann man wohl kaum von einer Fokussierten Objektivität sprechen.


----------



## extrahottabasco (21. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht ist das Ziel der Veranstaltung schon immer gewesen dem Verlag ein wenig Extra Umsatz zu bescheren. Das ganze ist inzwischen zu einen grossen Geschäft geworden. Von einer Förderung des MTB im Breitensport habe ich bisher wenig gesehen.
> 
> Eine Werbeveranstaltung eines Marketingkonzerns wie Red Bull ist kostenlos. In Willingen bezahle ich einen Veranstalter Geld für ne Dienstleistung. Wenn diese dann überteuert mit falschen Informationen behaftet ist fühle ich mich halt schon verarscht und abgezockt. Und mal ehrlich, einen Red Bull Event mit dem Festival in Willingen zu vergleichen ist ja als ob man einen HD Porno neben einer Hafennu..... hält. In jeglicher weise.
> Das ist halt der Unterschied:
> ...



Was soll denn bitteschön eine "Fokussierte Objektivität" sein?
Unabhängig davon vertrete ich selbstverständlich meine ganz eigene Meinung.


----------



## ]:-> (22. Juni 2013)

Also nachdem diese "Diskussion" hier ja schon reichlich ausgelutscht ist, die einzige Frage die mich wirklich immernoch brennend interessiert und immernoch völlig unbeantwortet ist: wo finde ich denn die ultimativen 80% Singeltrail-Langstrecken-Marathons mit mehreren tausend hm? Ich stehe spätestens nächstes Jahr am Start! 
Ich habe sie nicht in Kitzbühel, nicht in Ischgl und schon garnicht auf der Transalp oder beim Grand Raid gefunden wenngleich ich alle Veranstaltungen ganz gerne mag. Das einzige was mir Einfällt wäre 24h Finale, aber das ist nur ein 12km Rundkurs der bis zum erbrechen im Kreis geradelt wird. Ich freue mich wirklich um jeden Tipp, wenngleich ich wenig Hoffnung habe.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (22. Juni 2013)

]:->;10709246 schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich denn die ultimativen 80% Singeltrail-Langstrecken-Marathons mit mehreren tausend hm? Ich stehe spätestens nächstes Jahr am Start!


Neustadt anfang August, wirklich viel singletracks und tolle strecke und sehr gute orga 
Emmelshausen und auch Rhens (trotzdem meine unfall) sind strecken die mehr singletracks bieten mit kleinere orga's aber mit ein herz für die sport, stat herz für geld


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2013)

saalhausen ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (22. Juni 2013)

Ein Bekannter war im Mai bei der Ardennen Trophy in Belgien. Soll auch sehr anspruchsvoll gewesen sein:

http://www.ardennes-trophy.be/edition2013/de/


----------



## Lateralus (22. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> saalhausen ist auch ganz nett.



Da gibts sogar Schiebepassagen! Isf echt hart.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2013)

redest du jetzt von diesem oder letztem jahr? 
letztes jahr konnte ich alles fahren, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.

gemeine anstiege sind aber schon dabei. das stimmt.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> redest du jetzt von diesem oder letztem jahr?
> letztes jahr konnte ich alles fahren, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.
> 
> gemeine anstiege sind aber schon dabei. das stimmt.



Vorletztes Jahr. Da ist niemand gefahren, soweit ichs gesehen habe. Mitten durchs Gebüsch.


----------



## ]:-> (22. Juni 2013)

Ja wie cool, vielleicht sollte man dafür sogar mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen zum Sammeln. Neustadt schaue ich mir bereits dieses Jahr an.  Die anderen kenne ich alle noch nichtmal vom hören, Danke!


----------



## Tapir (22. Juni 2013)

Belgische Marathons(besonders die in den Ardennen)sind eigentlich immer sehr anspruchsvoll da freut verschnauft mann gerne mal auf der Forstautobahn


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juni 2013)

Erbeskopfmarathon in Thalfang ist auch eine Reise wert.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (24. Juni 2013)

Zum ergebnisse noch ein problem und leider will die orga das noch immer nicht ändern. 
Hier http://services.datasport.com/2013/mtb/willingen/RANG033.HTM steht meine name aber ich war nicht im Willingen beim rennen.

Wegen meine unfall am 2-6 im Rhens anfang die woche bevor das rennen versucht meine anmeldung an eine landsmann zu geben.
Hier gibts eine teile vom emails: 

*Fred: *
So ich will mir vom ihren rennen abmelden und wenn vielleicht wenn es möglich ist das ihr bereit ist um das startgeld vom 40 euro (am 17-12 überwiesen, Verwendungszweck:YTY-13644-4173-2) zurück zu geben.
Weiter gibt es eine möglichkeit das eine landsmann Xxxxx Xxxxxx meine start über nehmen kann aber das ist noch nicht sicher und das ist am Mittwoch bekannt.​
*Orga:*
Leider ist so kurz vor dem Rennen keine Rückerstattung oder Ummeldung möglich.​
*Fred:*
Aber eine name ändern oder eine landsman statt mich sollte im 2013 (mit computers) doch möglich sein.​
*Orga:*
Leider ist es nicht möglich einfach den Startplatz an jemand anderen weiter zu geben. Da unsere Startnummern personalisiert sind.​
*Fred (17-06, nach dem rennen):*
Wirklich schade das so eine orga weigert ein nummer zu ändern. Statt ist nicht möglich ist das aus meiner sicht nur unwilligkeit um mehr geld vom nachmeldungen zu gekommen. Nachmeldung ist auch kurz bevor start möglich, so ändern auch ohne problemen.
Wirklich schade weil alle andere marathons die ich für 2013 abgesagt haben sehr bereitwillig wahren zum ändern oder sogar zu das anmeldegebühr zu stornieren.
Aber doch hat am samstag eine landsmann mit meine nummer das rennen gefahren und steht beim M3 am lang distanz in die ergebnisse.
Bitte meine name aus die ergebnisse entfernen und damit alle anderen hinter mich eine platz besser im die rangliste gezeigt werden.​

Trotzdem hat doch eine landsmann auf meine name gefahren, aber das jahr (1960) ist nicht geändert und deswegen meine nahme auf rang 3.
*Das tut mir wirklich leit und auch richtig sorry für die andere fahrer*, aber hat jemand ahnung wie doch die ergebnisse geändert können?
Oder ist es eine "mission imposible"?


----------



## DaKe (24. Juni 2013)

hallo fred

das ist echt ärgerlich. aber da kenn ich einen von der Liste... der sich freuen wird noch einen Platz nach vorn zu rutschen.

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (24. Juni 2013)

Vor allem wichtig für Erik Ryckaert aus Belgien, dann bekommt er P3 und hoffentlich die preise (wenn das gab). Ich hab Erik und z.b. Andreas (P5-P4) eine email geschickt.


----------



## M::::: (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin gestern auf dem Briloner Kammweg gefahren der auch Teil MA Strecke war.
Da hängt überall noch Fatterband in rauen Mengen und es liegt an der Wurzelpassage ein Riesenhaufen verlorener Trinkflaschen und Mülltüten.

Vielleicht liest ja hier jemand aus dem Orgateam mit :
Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, das bei nem Ausrichter der die Sache beruflich betreibt und ein vorzeigbares Startgeld nimmt, der Müll liegen bleibt.
Gerade erst letztes Jahr sollten die MTbler in Hessen komplett aus dem Wald ausgesperrt werden. Nur der Dimb und vielen engagierten Leuten ist es zu verdanken das es nicht so gekommen ist.
Jetzt ist Ferienzeit und Urlauber laufen an nem Müllberg mit dem Flatterband "bike-magazin" vorbei. Was soll das denn für einen Eindruck hinterlassen ?


----------



## DaKe (11. Juli 2013)

und auf der zweiten runde liegen aller meter leere gelpackungen ??


----------



## M::::: (11. Juli 2013)

DaKe schrieb:


> und auf der zweiten runde liegen aller meter leere gelpackungen ??



Keine Ahnung. Bin gestern nur das Teilstück am Kammweg lang gefahren.


----------

